# frontier head unit



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

I looked through the threads and couldn't find anything specific to my question.

I have a 2003 frontier XE-V6 and just got a free pioneer head unit from a friend. I want to replace the stock unit but the sizes are wayyy different. What do I need and wherre can I get the parts I'll need to make it fit, and is it a simple install i can DIY? Thanks.

/ben


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The part you need is called a car-kit. It's a piece made specifically for certain cars that has a pocket either on top or bottom of the actual head unit. You slide the head unit into that and lock it in place, then slide it in, in place of your stock head unit. As far as difficulty of installing it, I wouldn't know because I have never worked on a Frontier.


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> The part you need is called a car-kit. It's a piece made specifically for certain cars that has a pocket either on top or bottom of the actual head unit. You slide the head unit into that and lock it in place, then slide it in, in place of your stock head unit. As far as difficulty of installing it, I wouldn't know because I have never worked on a Frontier.



thanks for the reply, I'll go to best buy to see what they have


----------

